# Contributory Parent Sub 143



## lili0408 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,
My parents have applied last year, August 2012, for a contributory parent visa subclass 143. They got the acknowledgment letter on 03/09/2012.
When they got the letter, it was written that it takes about 12 months.
Did somebody applied at the same time, for the same visa, and had a response or some news already from the department?
They have lodged the application at Perth.
Any similar cases will be appreciated


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

lili0408 said:


> Hi,
> My parents have applied last year, August 2012, for a contributory parent visa subclass 143. They got the acknowledgment letter on 03/09/2012.
> When they got the letter, it was written that it takes about 12 months.
> Did somebody applied at the same time, for the same visa, and had a response or some news already from the department?
> ...


we applied and our acknowledgment date was 9th November 2011. our visa was granted on 1st July 2013. we also applied for CPV143. case officer will be allotted around 12 mths. All the best. Any details you want please pm me. As I have been in that journey I will be able to help you. Hold on. Be patient at the end it is worth. God bless you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

anurangan said:


> we applied and our acknowledgment date was 9th November 2011. our visa was granted on 1st July 2013. we also applied for CPV143. case officer will be allotted around 12 mths. All the best. Any details you want please pm me. As I have been in that journey I will be able to help you. Hold on. Be patient at the end it is worth. God bless you


The whole point of this forum is to share your experiences with everyone so everyone can benefit.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

How much did you pay per parent?


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

citylan said:


> How much did you pay per parent?


Contributory Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 143) 
Parent Migration Booklet
you will find all details in this link. there are3 pathways for parent visa. subclass 103 is permanent visa for parents, Cost is less but it takes years. I guess it takes 20 yrs, visa 173 is for two years and usually parents apply for 143 before the end of two years. This pathway helps to cut cost. Assurance of support not required for 173. visa 143 is costly and quick option. case offdicer will be allotted around 12 months and visa will be granted subject to meeting all conditions. this is expensive option but quicker one.
If you are not already in Australia and planning to migrate then you can add your parents as dependants. But if you are already in Australia then you can consider 103, 173 or 143.
To put it simply, pay less wait for more years or pay more adn wait for less time.Remember visa price gets costlier every year.whatever you decide, process is simple, strightforward. you can do it yourself. No need for agent.
Hope this info helps.
All the best. God bless


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

For 143, we need to give AoS, any idea at what figure are we looking at?


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

findraj said:


> For 143, we need to give AoS, any idea at what figure are we looking at?


For permanent Contributory Parent (including Contributory Aged Parent) visa applicants, an AoS bond of AUD10 000 is required for the main applicant. This bond will be held for the 10-year AoS period. The AoS bond sum for any adult secondary applicant is AUD4000.

For permanent Parent (including Aged Parent), Aged Dependent Relative and Remaining Relative visa applicants, an AoS bond of AUD5000 is required for the main applicant. This bond will be held for two years. The AoS bond amount for any adult secondary applicant is AUD2000.
Note: An AUD10 000 financial bond is required for each application if the assurer is an organisation.
(This is taken from the website itself)
AOS if its for single its 10000, if its for 2 then its 14,000


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anurangan said:


> For permanent Contributory Parent (including Contributory Aged Parent) visa applicants, an AoS bond of AUD10 000 is required for the main applicant. This bond will be held for the 10-year AoS period. The AoS bond sum for any adult secondary applicant is AUD4000.
> 
> For permanent Parent (including Aged Parent), Aged Dependent Relative and Remaining Relative visa applicants, an AoS bond of AUD5000 is required for the main applicant. This bond will be held for two years. The AoS bond amount for any adult secondary applicant is AUD2000.
> Note: An AUD10 000 financial bond is required for each application if the assurer is an organisation.
> ...


Thank you, I believe, this is in addition with VAC1 of about AUD 2060 and VAC2 of about AUD 42750 per parent?


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

findraj said:


> Thank you, I believe, this is in addition with VAC1 of about AUD 2060 and VAC2 of about AUD 42750 per parent?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anurangan said:


> Yes, you are right.


Thank you so much Anuragangan


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

findraj said:


> Thank you so much Anuragangan


you are welcome. who can put price tag for parents? In my personal opinion, its worth even it may look costly. Again its personal decision. Any help/info you need let me know. Glad to help. All the best. God bless


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

anurangan said:


> you are welcome. who can put price tag for parents? In my personal opinion, its worth even it may look costly. Again its personal decision. Any help/info you need let me know. Glad to help. All the best. God bless



Definitely  good luck to you as well


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

findraj said:


> Thank you, I believe, this is in addition with VAC1 of about AUD 2060 and VAC2 of about AUD 42750 per parent?


per parent or can you make one parent as a dependent?


----------



## mitmiu (Sep 24, 2013)

I have sent my parent visa 143 application to Perth on 27 June. It's been more than 2 months, but I haven't recieved any acknowledgement letter. Have anyone got the same problem?

I've been calling them many times, and the contact center's doing nothing than telling me to wait. The processing time is 4 weeks, and they told me wait for 2 months, and then 4 months because they are busy with so many applications. Even worse, some told me to cancel my cheque and sent a new application. Other girl told me that my address is wrong, but I sent to the right one which is in the immi website. The sydney call center is suck.
My postoffice said the application is received two days after I posted. I can't check with bank west whether my cheuqe was drawn or not. It's another ********.

My mum friends receive acknowledment letter 1 months after sending, and it's not too far from my application's time.

Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## anurangan (Jun 20, 2013)

mitmiu said:


> I have sent my parent visa 143 application to Perth on 27 June. It's been more than 2 months, but I haven't recieved any acknowledgement letter. Have anyone got the same problem?
> 
> I've been calling them many times, and the contact center's doing nothing than telling me to wait. The processing time is 4 weeks, and they told me wait for 2 months, and then 4 months because they are busy with so many applications. Even worse, some told me to cancel my cheque and sent a new application. Other girl told me that my address is wrong, but I sent to the right one which is in the immi website. The sydney call center is suck.
> My postoffice said the application is received two days after I posted. I can't check with bank west whether my cheuqe was drawn or not. It's another ********.
> ...


Usually you get acknowledgement from 4 to 6 weeks. Rarely sone have received around 8 to 10 weeks. Dont feel discouraged. Dont cancel your cheque. You can try your bank once again to know if your money has been taken. If money has been taken and still you have not heard from perth office, I suggest you call them. Its hard to get sydney number easily as numbers are always busy but eventually after 20 or 30 minutes wait you will hear. so dont be discouraged. At the end its worth.
I moved last month in cpv143 after20 months wait....All the best.
God bless


----------



## mitmiu (Sep 24, 2013)

anurangan said:


> Usually you get acknowledgement from 4 to 6 weeks. Rarely sone have received around 8 to 10 weeks. Dont feel discouraged. Dont cancel your cheque. You can try your bank once again to know if your money has been taken. If money has been taken and still you have not heard from perth office, I suggest you call them. Its hard to get sydney number easily as numbers are always busy but eventually after 20 or 30 minutes wait you will hear. so dont be discouraged. At the end its worth.
> I moved last month in cpv143 after20 months wait....All the best.
> God bless


Thank you. I've checked with Bankwest call center, indeed they are better than the sloppy branch in boxhill, within 20 minute chasing information they got the answer. they told me that the cheque was drawn way back in the beginning of september. So I called immi again, and they can't give me any better answer, said, "you have done all you can do, at least the cheque was deposited means your application is fine, so wait until November please". OMG.

Unfortunately, I have to wait for acknowledgement letter recieved in order to fixed some incorrect information in my application. Don't know how much further it would consume to fixed the application. Have anyone has any experience in this?


----------



## mitmiu (Sep 24, 2013)

lili0408 said:


> Hi,
> My parents have applied last year, August 2012, for a contributory parent visa subclass 143. They got the acknowledgment letter on 03/09/2012.
> When they got the letter, it was written that it takes about 12 months.
> Did somebody applied at the same time, for the same visa, and had a response or some news already from the department?
> ...


Do they send a email to you when they post your confirmation letter to you?


----------



## thanhphongct1 (Oct 23, 2013)

hey guys, i concern abt this 143 visa, i am 19, my parents intend to apply this visa, the problem is that i am over 18 already, so if i want to go to Aus with my parents, i hav to show evidences that i completely depend on my parents, im so confused abt what the evidences are, plz u guys who have lots of experiece on this visa help me ! many thanks


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

thanhphongct1 said:


> hey guys, i concern abt this 143 visa, i am 19, my parents intend to apply this visa, the problem is that i am over 18 already, so if i want to go to Aus with my parents, i hav to show evidences that i completely depend on my parents, im so confused abt what the evidences are, plz u guys who have lots of experiece on this visa help me ! many thanks


You keep posting the same query on everyone else's threads- & you have been answered - are you reading the replies? 

you have to supply evidence of full-time study & full financial dependency on your parents- if you're confident that you supply what they ask you for, & you are genuinely dependent you shouldn't have a problem. But you need to wait & see once you've done that, as we all do. Everyone sits chewing their thumbs after visa submission, we have to be patient :wave:


----------



## izzi1977 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi

Re: this visa - do you have to go through a migration agent? Their costs seem really high!


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

nobody has to go through a migration agent -it's usually a matter of confidence in your own ability to fill in forms & supply everything you're asked for- (unless of course there are specific complications) 
if you download tho appropriate information re the visa you wish to apply for ( & in the case of the 143 read Booklet 3 thoroughly) it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## jasneet (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello anurangan,

I read your posts regarding VISA 143 and was really happy to see that your parents have been granted the same.
I agree with your view that you cant put a price on the happiness of staying with your parents.

I have recently received my Aus PR and my sister is an Aus citizen. So we wish to apply for Visa 143 for my parents. But I have some confusion regarding the required docs and would highly appreciate your help regarding the same.

I am primarily concerned about the proof we need to provide to show that we pass the balance of family test. Are claims in the application forms enough?
In our case, we don't have any other siblings, its just me and my sister. So we do pass the test. But do we need to attach any proofs showing the same?

Also, I don't have a birth certificate, neither do my parents. Is passport accepted as the birth certificate?

Would it be possible for you to provide a list of docs that you attached with your application?

Thanks in anticipation!

Regards,
Jasneet.


----------

